# BMW m2 competition (405bhp)



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like the TT RS and RS3 has some compeition.

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new- ... -m3-engine


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Super
Now where's the CSL...


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Weapon!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

0-60 is not epic but I bet it drives like a real sports car with great feedback through the wheel..
I'll certainly be having a test drive of one.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> 0-60 is not epic but I bet it drives like a real sports car with great feedback through the wheel..
> I'll certainly be having a test drive of one.


Reviews are fantastic. Anyone driven one yet?


----------

